# Horror Western - two players only



## Krug (Mar 25, 2005)

Starting a PBP along the lines of Korean manga *Priest* and upcoming Xbox game Darkwatch.

Two characters: One guy is a Hunter of the Dead sort, slaying undead and other beasties that roam the New West. The other is a 'sidekick'. Less powerful but plays off the main character.

Rules are basically D20 Modern, though I'm still looking at a good Western ruleset and combine it with some Arcane elements. However, as in most PBPs, rules are more of a guideline.

(These stats are a guideline)
Main character: 5th level, 32 point buy.
Secondary: 3rd level, 28 point buy.

Taking applicants. Should be able to post every day. If you're interested, just come out with a description and background for your characters.

Characters will be chosen not on a first come first served basis, but by quality of submission.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing the main character.  I haven't seen the manga Priest, but just the word is probably what's conjuring up this character concept for me.  He's known as The Priest. He's a former bandit/gunslinger, as bad as they come. A murderer and a thief, and all for money, glory and respect. But his victims start coming back as vengeful undead. He repents, becomes a priest, and wanders the earth as a hunter of the undead.  He realizes no matter how many undead he destroys, it will not be enough to atone for his past sins. He is deeply troubled, sad and melancholy. 

Not sure how the sidekick would fit in. Maybe an eager kid with dreams of his own of becoming a famous gunslinger, who recognizes the Priest and follows him, hoping to learn from him?

Edit: don't want to build until I learn more about the game, but to fit in with the western setting, probably fast hero 3/gunslinger 2

Edit: or maybe shadow slayer if its in keeping with the setting


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2005)

*Jianna, human female Charismatic 2 / Half Celestial 1*

*Jianna*
Human female Charismatic Hero 2 / Half Celestial 1.

Note: Half Celestial level to come. 

Str 10 (+0) [2 points]
Dex 13 (+1) [5 points]
Con 12 (+1) [4 points]
Int 13 (+1) [5 points]
Wis 12 (+1) [4 points]
Cha 15 (+2) [8 points]

Initiative +1 .................... [+1 dex]
Action Points 22 ................. [5 + 6]*2

Hit Dice 2d6+2 (hp ??)
Base Attack Bonus +1
* longsword +1 melee (1d8, 19x2, Slashing)
* pistol +2 range (2d6, 20, 40 ft., S, 6 cyl.)
* rifle +2 range (2d10, 20, 90 ft., S, 15 int.)

Defense 12 ....................... [10, +1 dex, +1 class] 

Reputation +1
Wealth Bonus +6 .................. [5 + 1]

Saves:
* Fortitude +3 ................... [+2 base, +1 con]
* Reflex +3 ...................... [+2 base, +1 dex]
* Willpower +1 ................... [+0 base, +1 wis]

Skills:
* Bluff +7 ....................... [5 ranks, +2 cha]
* Diplomacy +7 ................... [5 ranks, +2 cha]
* Gather Info +7 ................. [5 ranks, +2 cha]
* Knowledge 
* * (Arcane lore) +4 ............. [3 ranks, +1 int]
* * (Streetwise) +4 .............. [3 ranks, +1 int]
* * (Theology and Philosophy) +4 . [3 ranks, +1 int]
* Ride +6 ........................ [5 ranks, +1 dex]
* Survival +6..................... [5 ranks, +1 wis]
* Read/Write (Arcane)

Feats:
* Personal Firearms Prof ......... [Occupation]
* Simple Weapons Prof ............ [Charismatic 1 bonus]
* Dodge .......................... [L1]
* Anarchic Weapons Prof .......... [L1]
* Agile Riposte .................. [Charismatic 2 bonus]

Talents:
* Fast Talk ...................... [Charismatic 1]

Equipment:

* Strausswerks "Swingblade" (longsword, Medium, 4 lbs.)
A straight slender blade with a minimalist hilt and extended pommel for two handed work. The pommel is wrapped in white canvas. Carried slung from a cross-the-shoulder belt.

* M1849 Dragoon Pistol (.44 cal revolver, Medium, 4 lbs.)
A old heavy Cavalry issue weapon in nickeled steel. Carried in a battered Cavalry holster strapped to a broad leather belt around the waist.

* Henry Repeating Rifle (.444 caliber, Large, 7 lbs.)
Worked with Arcane runes, purpose unknown.

Background:

For as long as she can remember, her family has hunted the forces of darkness. Her father, tacturn, tactical, intractable. Her eldest brother, light and lithe. Her uncle, brave and as brutal as the heavy rifle he weilded. From lamp lit east coast metropolises, to the starlit expanses of the wild west they fought. An endless, silent, unseen war raged in the hours from dusk to dawn. Mostly.

Actually, Jianna knew that they were not really her family. She can't really remember when she first knew, the knowledge just kinda grew in her. She can remember a time before "her brother" arrived. And there have been others. There was a woman, cold and severe, but with a beautiful singing voice. And there was Old Bill, who smelled of pipesmoke, and went out one day and never returned. 

And they did not hunt the creatures of the darkness. They were hunted. For years her family (for that is how they always refered to each other, and how she still thought of them, even knowing that it wasn't really true) had hidden the truth from her. For years they had protected her. But last night, one by one, Rath's booming rifle, Derricks flickering blade and her father's arcane hexes were overwhelmed, stilled, silenced by the monstrous thing that came out of the darkness that cloaked the small farm.

Perhaps it if had come alone things would have been different. But with it came shuffling, shambling ragged parodies of people that swept out of the darkness and threw themselves mindlessly at the farm and its defenses.

And Jianna. Jianna. In those dark hours before dawn Jianna should have died. Jianna would have died if Jianna was all that she was. In those dark hours Jianna discovered she was something else. Something else emerged, erupted, exaulted. Divine.

In the grey light of dawn, surrounded by the bodies of her family and the shattered farmhouse she struggles to remember. The memories are fractured and fragmentary. Her mind shys from returning there. Whatever she is, or is becoming, it will have to wait until she can give it her attention. For right now she has to bury the bodies of the only family she has ever known, and then get the hell out of here. The sun is approaching its zenith as she hammers in the last cross. Words fail her, so she just stands in silence, tears streaming down her face.

She gathers up what little remains of her family's possessions; her uncle's rifle, her brother's blade, her father's pistol, and his journal (incomprehensible, but holding the key Jianna believes). The last of the water is used to sluice away the sweat and dust. 

She is dressed once more in her favoured baggy canvas pants (belted at the waist with her father's Cavalry belt, holster and horse pistol), warm woollen jacket, and poncho (under which, across her chest, is slung her brother's belt and longsword) and battered hat, pulled low. Her long hair is bound in a thick braid that hangs to her waist. 

Mounting "the horse", she sets off west - chasing the day or fleeing the approaching night she is not really sure.


----------



## sleepystyle (Mar 25, 2005)

*Pale Rider*

This might be overly obvious, but you guys should all see Pale Rider (Clint Eastwood 1985) before you start.  It's not his best movie or anything, but he <i>is</i> an ex-gunfighter known as "The Preacher".  I'm sure plenty of the american comics of this genre owe plenty to that movie which in turn owes all of its stuff to Shane (1953).

I'll look forward to reading your story when it gets going.
-d


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2005)

Hmm silent and doghead doesn't sound too bad. Jenna might be the more diplomatic and cheery one, which would be a good contrast. 

Rules will be loose anyway. You can start generating your characters using Modern D20 rules. The Priest will have powers as per a 5th level Paladin (Aura of Good/Detect Evil/1st level Spells  etc) and do additional damage against undead equivalent to character level.

And you two haven't yet met up. The first ep starts in a town where Jenna stumbles into after her family's farm gets burnt down by bandits. Fates throw her and the priest together...


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

Cool. I will start building a char


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

Do the paladin abilities include Archaic Weapon Proficiency and Armor Proficiency? I'm assuming it does but I want to check. I'm working on a Strong Hero 3/Shadow Slayer 2.  There is some overlap in Shadow Slayer and Paladin but I think it fits the concept.  He's going to have a decent Charisma (got to take advantage of the Paladin abilities), but he won't be diplomatic at all. From Occupation Adventurer he's picking up Bluff and Intimidate as permanent class skills.


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeap for Archaic, but not much Armor around, and it's too darn hot!  Just look to the classes as a general guideline for abilities, rather than a straitjacket.  So if you want to get creative, go ahead.

For Jenna, she has a gun (pistol or rifle, your choice) inherited from her folks that has all kinds of weird arcane symbols on them. She never figured out what they were, as her pa and brothers never bothered to tell her.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

----------

The Priest

Dressed in a black leather, the Priest scowls as he passes. On his weapons belt are two pistols, a longsword and 5 grenades. Slung over his shoulder is a bag (with three sticks of TNT). 

The Priest is hunting. This is his element, he is more at ease out here than in civilization. When he needs to interact with the civilized living, he'll conceal some of his smaller weapons under his long coat, and stash the rest of his weapons in his bag, which he always carries with him. 

----------

Everything here is just a general guideline. 

Some notes:
- Still need to work on background and description.
- Not sure what pistols to use, I picked two six-shooter revolvers that look like they're from the old West. 
- I thought about getting speed loaders, but that didn't seem to fit with the Western campaign. 
- I added a hatchet so he can fight with two weapons, if that's alright. 
- Switched some skills around to get ride. 
- Added franks and beans, coffee, and some Western style stuff just for fun.
- Used d&d weights for trail rations (heavier) - this world is sort of like the Wild West, right?
- Combined a leather jacket and over coat for +1 armor, weight 7 lbs if that's ok. otherwise they're two separate items.

Edit: Edited skills - took ride as permanent class skill instead of intimidate. Intimidate is a shadow slayer skill.  Maxed ranks in intimidate, reduced ranks in bluff.
Edit: Switched some feats, lost defensive martial arts and power attack, gained combat martial arts and improved initiative

----------

Priest
Strong Hero 3/Shadow Slayer 2
Str 14 [6 pt.]
Dex 14 [6 pt.]
Con 12 [4 pt.]
Int 10 [2 pt.]
Wis 14 [6 pt.]
Cha 16 [8 pt. +1 level]

Init +6
BAB +5 [+3 Strong Hero, +2 Shadow Slayer]
Grapple +7
Fort +8 [+2 Strong Hero, +2 Shadow Slayer, +1 Con, +3 Cha]
Ref +8 [+1 Strong Hero, +2 Shadow Slayer, +2 Dex, +3 Cha]
Will +8 [+1 Strong Hero, +2 Shadow Slayer, +2 Wis, +3 Cha]
Defense 16, Touch 15 [10 +2 Dex, +2 Strong Hero, +1 Shadow Slayer, +1 armor]
Reputation +0 [+0 Strong Hero, +0 Shadow Slayer]
Action Points: 16

Attack:
+8 melee (1d8+5/19-20, Longsword)
+8 ranged (2d8, S&W M29)
+8 ranged (4d6, Fragmentation grenade)

Full Attack:
+6 melee (1d8+4/19-20, Longsword) and +6 melee (1d6+3, Hatchet)
+6 melee (1d4+4, Unarmed) and +6 melee (1d4+3, Unarmed)
+6 ranged (2d8, S&W M29) and +6 ranged (2d6, Ruger Service-Six)
+6/+6 ranged (4d6, Fragmentation grenade)

HD 5d8+5
HP 31 [assuming max at 1st, avg after that]

Skills Ranks: 3x8=24

Skills:
Bluff +7 [4 ranks +3 Cha]
Intimidate +11 [8 ranks +3 Cha]
Jump +4 [2 ranks +2 Str]
Listen +4 [2 ranks +2 Wis]
Ride +8 [6 ranks +2 Dex]
Sense Motive +4 [2 ranks +2 Wis]
Spot +4 [2 ranks +2 Wis]

Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Improved Initiative, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Quick Draw, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Two-Weapon Fighting

Abilities:
Melee Smash (+1 melee damage)
Improved Melee Smash (+1 melee damage)
Detect Shadow
Shadow Immunity 1 [1/2 Shadow Slayer level]

Paladin Abilities (as 5th level Paladin): Aura of good, detect evil (undead and demons), divine grace, lay on hands, aura of courage, divine health, turn undead, smite evil 2/day. special mount, Archaic Weapon Proficiency, Armor Proficiency, (although there isn't any armor around). Also does additional damage against undead equivalent to character level. 

Height: 6'2"
Weight: 200 lb

Posessions:
Longsword [4 lb]
Hatchet [4 lb]
S&W M29 (.44 magnum revolver) [3 lb]
Ruger Service-Six (.38S revolver) [2 lb]
Ammo (.44 caliber) (50)	[1 lb]
Ammo (.38 special) (50) [1 lb]
Fragmentation grenade (5) [5 lb]
Oversized Range pack, slung over shoulder [3 lb]
- Dynamite (3) [3 lb]
- Bible (big leather-bound) [3 lb]
Hip Holsters (2) [2 lb]
Priest's Outfit
Leather Overcoat [7 lb]

Weight: 38 lb
Max Weight: 58/116/175

On Hammer
Bit and bridle [1 lb]
Saddle [25 lb]
Saddlebags [8 lb]
- Rope (150 ft) [12 lb]
- Sleeping bag [4 lb]
- Tent [20 lb]
- Trail rations (jerky) (7 days) [7 lb]
- Canteen [4 lb]
- Portable stove [1 lb]
- Mess kit [1 lb]
- Franks and beans and coffee! [5 lb]
- Flint and Steel [- lb]
- Matches (tindertwigs) x10 [- lb]
- Hooded lantern [3 lb]
- Oil x3 [3 lb]
The Priest [200 lb]
Priest's Gear [38 lb]

Weight: 333 lb
Max Weight: 350/700/1050


Hammer, Heavy War Horse Mount: Large Animal; HD 6d8+18; hp 45; Init +1; Spd 50 ft.; AC 18 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17; BAB +4; Grp +12; Atk +7 melee (1d6+4, hoof); Full Atk +7 melee (1d6+4, 2 hooves) and +2 melee (1d4+2, bite); Face: 10 ft.; SQ Empathic link, improved evasion, low-light vision, scent, share spells, share saving throws; AL N; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +4; Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6.
Skills: Listen +6, Spot +5
Feats: Endurance, Fleet of Foot, Run.

----------

1. Level 1: Improved Initiative, Two-Weapon Fighting
Occupation Adventurer: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Permanent class skills: Bluff, Ride. Wealth Bonus Increase +1
Strong Hero 1: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Melee Smash (+1 melee damage)
2. Strong Hero 2: Combat Martial Arts
3. Level 3: Quick Draw
Strong Hero 3: Improved Melee Smash (+1 melee damage)
4. Shadow Slayer 1: Detect Shadow
5. Shadow Slayer 2: Shadow Immunity 1 [1/2 Shadow Slayer level]


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeap he has a horse. I think he can cut down on the weapons; two pistols, a longsword and 5 grenades, with three sticks of TNT. I assume he has a bible somewhere, and a waterskin. 

Some added background would be good. What's he doing in the West? What country was he or his ancestors from? What's his connection to the church? Why is he called a priest? What is he looking for really? Does he work for money? What was his history before wandering the West? Eyes, hair colour, height and weight would also be good.

When the game begins, he hasn't met up with Jenna yet.

Writing should be in third person, with italics for game rules. Style should be pulp gothic western, whatever that means. 

You can double your action points, which will give you more leeway for heroic actions. 

Also for _Detect Evil_, it only works for undead creatures or demons, those that are actually linked to magical/demonic forces. Humans rarely ever detect as evil, unless they're truly nasty or have sold part of their souls.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds good. I'll work on it.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 27, 2005)

Posted some updates above, still needs some work though


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey all,

Its going to take a bit of time to get a character up to speed. Initially, I was thinking along the lines of a divine spellcaster to complement Silentspace's combat skills. With his paladin levels, that seems a little redundant. The "arcane symbols" made me think of perhaps an arcane spellcaster, then i thought of a shamanistic character - some type of druidic analogue. But all of these are rather too dnd'ish perhaps. But the idea of a shapechanger does appeal. A lycanthrope came to mind (lupines vs vampire anyone?) but I suspect that is going to push the character well over her ECL 3 limit.

Humm. Ideas anyone?


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

OK. Smart 2/Something Else 1.

_For as long as she can remember, her family has hunted the forces of darkness. Her father, tacturn, tactical, intractable. Her eldest brother, light and lithe. Her younger brother, brave and as brutal as the shotgun he weilded. From lamp lit east coast metropolises, to the starlit expanses of the wild west they fought. An endless, silent, unseen war raged in the hours from dusk to dawn. Mostly.

But Jiania was wrong. They were not her family, and they did not hunt the damned. They were hunted. For years her family had hidden the truth from her. For years they had protected her. But last night, one by one, Rath's booming shotgun, Derricks flickering blade and her father's arcane hexes were overwhelmed, stilled, silenced by the monstrous thing that came out of the darkness that cloaked the small farm.

Perhaps it if had come alone things would have been different. But with it came shuffling, shambling ragged parodies of people that swept out of the darkness and threw themselves mindlessly at the farm and its defenses.

And Jianna. Jianna. In those dark hours before dawn Jianna should have died. Jianna would have died if Jianna was all that she was. In those dark hours Jianna discovered she was something else. Something emerged, erupted, exaulted. Divine.

But in the grey light of dawn, surrounded by the bodies of her "family" and the shattered farmhouse she struggles to remember. The memories are fractured and fragmentary. Her mind shys from returning there. Whatever she is, or is becoming, it will have to wait until she can give it her attention. For right now she has to bury the bodies of the only family she has ever known, and then get the hell out of here. The sun is approaching its zenith as she hammers in the last cross. Words fail her, so she just stands in silence, tears streaming down her face. 

She gathers up what little remains of her family's possessions; Raths shotgun, Derricks blade and her father's diary (incomprehensible). The last of the water is used to sluice away the sweat and dust. Dressed once more in canvas pants and a warm leather jacket, a battered hat pulled low, she mounts "Horse" and sets off west - chasing the day or fleeing the approaching night she is not really sure._

Half Celestial 1? OK, perhaps another dodgy idea. It kinda came to me as I was watching some of the Darkwatch clips. The half celestial template is rather powerful (+4 LA), so I though maybe it could be taken as levels.


----------



## Krug (Mar 29, 2005)

Doghead: Sounds good. Which book is the half-celestial template in? I think *Anger of Angels* has a half-celestial progression, but we won't have to worry about that for a while. 

Looks like we can start soon. I'll have the first post up in just a while.


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2005)

I just used the half celestial template in the 3.5 SRD found here: theraven_stephenh

I don't have *Anger of Angels*. But I'm happy to let you decide how the crunch works. Working on the first two levels now.


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2005)

Realised that I was, as usual, trying to do too much with the character. I stripped her back to her streetrat/farmgirl roots and added a touch of arcane/combat to reflect her exposure (and some training I suppose) to those things as she was growing up. Not really maxed out in anything, but hopefully she should develop well as she advances.

I went with Charismatic rather than Smart. I have only done up to level 2.


*Jianna*
Human female Charismatic 2 / Half Celestial 1.

Str 10 (+0) [2 points]
Dex 13 (+1) [5 points]
Con 12 (+1) [4 points]
Int 13 (+1) [5 points]
Wis 12 (+1) [4 points]
Cha 15 (+2) [8 points]

Initiative +1 .................... [+1 dex]
Action Points 22 ................. [5 + 6]*2

Hit Dice 2d6+2 (hp ??)
Base Attack Bonus +1
* longsword +1 melee (1d8, 19x2, S)
* shotgun +2 range (2d8, 20, 30 ft.)
Base Defense Bonus +1

Reputation +1
Wealth Bonus +6 .................. [5 + 1]

Saves:
* Fortitude +3 ................... [+2 base, +1 con]
* Reflex +3 ...................... [+2 base, +1 dex]
* Willpower +1 ................... [+0 base, +1 wis]

Skills:
* Bluff +7 ....................... [5 ranks, +2 cha]
* Diplomacy +7 ................... [5 ranks, +2 cha]
* Gather Info +7 ................. [5 ranks, +2 cha]
* Knowledge 
* * (Arcane lore) +4 ............. [3 ranks, +1 int]
* * (Streetwise) +4 .............. [3 ranks, +1 int]
* * (Theology and Philosophy) +4 . [3 ranks, +1 int]
* Ride +6 ........................ [5 ranks, +1 dex]
* Survival +6..................... [5 ranks, +1 wis]
* Read/Write (Arcane)

Feats:
* Personal Firearms Prof ......... [Occupation]
* Simple Weapons Prof ............ [Charismatic 1 bonus]
* Dodge .......................... [L1]
* Anarchic Weapons Prof .......... [L1]
* Agile Riposte .................. [Charismatic 2 bonus]

Talents:
* Fast Talk ...................... [Charismatic 1]


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks good Doghead! Game has started here. Apologies that there's some railroading involved.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2129794#post2129794


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2005)

The half celestial is a LA+4 template, so does a 4 level progression to "full" half-celestial make sense? I thought I would sketch out one way of doing to to see how it could look. HC stands for Half Celestial level. Currently at HC 1, assuming we go with some sort of progressive accumulation of the template abilities. 

*Speed:* A half-celestial has feathered wings and can fly at twice the base creature’s base land speed (good maneuverability). If the base creature has a fly speed, use that instead.
* Walking around with a full set of wings would be ... challenging. I'd like the chance to play her as a "mere" mortal for a while first.

*Armor Class:* Natural armor improves by +1 (this stacks with any natural armor bonus the base creature has).
* Do they have AC in Modern? Would be nice at HC1 as she is a little fragile.

*Special Attacks:* Daylight (Su): Half-celestials can use a daylight effect (as the spell) at will; Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a half-celestial can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.
* So that would be Smite +3 damage at her current level?

*Spell-Like Abilities:* A half-celestial with an Intelligence or Wisdom score of 8 or higher has two or more spell-like abilities, depending on its Hit Dice, as indicated on the table below. The abilities are cumulative. Unless otherwise noted, an ability is usable once per day. Caster level equals the creature’s HD, and the save DC is Charisma-based.
HD 1-2: Protection from evil 3/day, bless
HD 3-4: Aid, Detect Evil.
HD 5-6: Cure Serious Wounds, Neutralise Poison.
HD 7-8: Holy Smite, Remove Disease.
etceter ...
* Holy Smite Batman! These are way cool. I think the Protection/Bless would be useful in explaining her survival at the farm. Would they continue to to progress after she has completed the HC progression as her HD/ECL increases?

*Special Qualities:*
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
* HC1 30 feet dark vision, HC3 60 feet darkvision.

Immunity to disease.
* ??

Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10.
* HC2 Resistance 5, HC4 resistance 10? one type at HC 2, 3, 4?

Damage reduction: 5/magic (if HD 11 or less) or 10/magic (if HD 12 or more).
* Obviously I'd like this one as fast as possible. But perhaps it would be too much of a good thing at HC1. Actually, I think it would be interesting to play the HC levels blind to some degree, with you telling me only what I need to know (Int increases for skills, perhaps spell like abilities), or what the character discovers as through experience. You could just hi-jack the character to "reveal" things like spell like abilities.

A half-celestial’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
* Is a sharp tongue a natural weapon?

Spell resistance equal to creature’s HD + 10 (maximum 35)
* Would be Spell resistance 13 at her current level?

+4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poison.
* +1 per level.

*Abilities:* Str +4, Dex +2, Con +4, Int +2, Wis +4, Cha +4.
* +1 Str, Con, Wis, Cha per level
* +1 Dex, Int per 2 levels.

*Skills:* (8 + Int modifier) per level.
* As is.


Well, hope that helps. It was mostly to help me get a handle on the idea (I don't have much experience with templates, even in regular 3.5) and see if it was workable. So no offense if you ditch it.

thotd.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Writing should be in third person, with italics for game rules. Style should be pulp gothic western, whatever that means.




Sorry I forgot about this in my first post. I will follow your standard in the future. Should I edit the post?


----------



## Krug (Mar 31, 2005)

Nah it's ok.  Just remember in future.


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been winging it somewhat in order to keep things moving. But I have couple of questions.

I was thinking of a pump/lever action weapon when I picked the shotgun. Ever played Devil May Cry? The pistols are cool, but the shotgun kicks. Are lever actions available? Are there any special rules for shotguns? If not, then I might just go for a lever action rifle - better range increments and more shots.

Do you have a list of firearms that are available and what stats should we use for them?

How are we going on Jianna's first half celestial level? I've got this feeling that her BAB, HP and stuff are about to become relevent.

thotd


----------



## silentspace (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm hazy on the details, but I don't think I ever saw a pump action shotgun in a Western. You see them lots in modern-day action films though. I think weapons like the pump shotgun, or pistols with magazines, came a bit later. I didn't get speed loaders for the Priest's revolvers for the same reason - I only see 'em in modern action films. Don't know if any of this is accurate, or if it matters.


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope... no pump action shotguns I'm afraid.  Just a normal shortgun.

You can find examples here: http://www.westernarms.com/page/page/756923.htm

Let me look at Anger of Angels and I'll get back to you. Just picked it up. But stats aren't too crucial so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## doghead (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah, pump actions and fast reloaders came later. I was playing to the manga angle more than the western one, but I'm easy. 

I've just had a quick look at Western Arms site and probably will go with a Henry Repeating Rifle (.44 caliber, 15 shot, 6.5 lbs.) - "Load on Sunday and shoot all week." If its OK, I'll get a pistol as well. The M1849 Dragoon Horse Pistol (.44 caliber, 6 shot, 4 lbs.) is kinda cool in an big 'n ugly sort of way. Perfect.

thotd.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 2, 2005)

Cool site!  Priest has a 44 as his main pistol also, and a 38 for his off-hand pistol


----------



## doghead (Apr 2, 2005)

Ack! I wasn't paying attention and I hit something other than the post reply button.

I put an updated chaarcter sheet in my first post (#3). I switched to the rifle, added in the (slightly edited) backstory elements and some more description.

For what its worth, the 4 level progression to "full" half celestial has rather grown on me. A full progression might be more powerful in the long run, but the long run can be a very long time in PbP. And having only 4 levels means that there will be a conclusion to this metamorphis (although I'm thinking I will take some more Charismatic levels as well, so it will be more like 6-8 levels). Anyway, I'm easy, but I thought I would mention it.

thotd.

*checks the button carefully*


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 2, 2005)

Shouldn't that be "Ennio Morricone" music, in the first post?    

That said, if you ever decide to expand things... well, I have a great idea for a gunslinging London Times correspondent...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 3, 2005)

Changed my post. Forgot what feats I had


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be "Ennio Morricone" music, in the first post?
> 
> That said, if you ever decide to expand things... well, I have a great idea for a gunslinging London Times correspondent...




Oops you're right Rhialto. Hmm.. gunslinging London Times correspondent. Will keep it in mind.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 4, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Oops you're right Rhialto. Hmm.. gunslinging London Times correspondent. Will keep it in mind.




I'm sort of thinking of the old radio show "Frontier Gentleman".  Quite good.  And a few of the episodes had a horror/supense feel...


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmm ok Rhialto you've sold me. Third level, 28 point buy. Normal human dude though. Move mouse over text below for some info.


Spoiler



One of his 'beats' in the New World to track down the mysterious Count Orlock, who's supposedly setting up some new business in this land of oppportunity since leaving Germany... 

I'll leave it up to you about why you might be encountering the 'Priest'.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 4, 2005)

Got you.  Just wait a few days for the write-up.   

BTW--what year is this taking place in?  Roughly?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

Ah, more civilized characters! Cool.


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2005)

I would say around 1840.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2005)

1840? Isn't that all pre-precussion weapons? Muskets and stuff.

Jianna's pistol is listed as the M1849 Dragoon. 1849 being the year it was adopted by the military. It was described as Samuel Colts first percussion weapon, which suggests that previously it was all flintlocks and ball and powder weapons. The Peacemakers are mostly listed as 1873.

Obviously, dates are only an indication, cos this ain't a historical recreation. Just curious thou'. My grasp of dates is fairly weak. What were the dates for the American Civil War?

thotd.


----------



## Krug (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmm yeah my grasp of history, particularly dates, is pretty bad. 1890s?  Need to do more research but otherwise consider this set in a 'parallel universe' where anything (and everything) isn't quite the same as it is/was.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the technology was changing rapidly, so ideas of 'historical accuracy' are going to be tough. Plus I'm sure there were inventions in some places that might not have reached other places, etc. After the railroads and telegraphs were put in new inventions probably spread a lot quicker. Even so, I don't know if a lot of things were mass produced back then, so new inventions may not have been available for many years after the invention date. I think I heard somewhere that good guns were extremely expensive back then. I've been assuming its based off of Western movies, most of 'em seem to be pretty similar as far as tech goes. Not too many zombies in 'em though


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 11, 2005)

All right.  I probably got quite a bit wrong, so just correct me as needed.

*CLIVE EDWARD ALBERT CHOLMONDELEY*

Smart Hero 1, Fast Hero 2
Career: Investigative

Str.  10
Dex  16 (+3)
Con  10
Int.  14 (+2)
Wis. 12 (+1)
Cha. 12 (+1)

Hit Points: 21
BAB: +1
DF: +4
Fort: +0
Ref: +5
Wil: +2

Skills: Investigate 6 ranks (+10), Sense Motive 5 ranks (+6), Research 5 ranks (+8), Knowledge (Current Events) 6 ranks (+9), Knowledge (Streetwise) 5 ranks (+8), Search 5 ranks (+7), Bluff 4 ranks (+5), Intimidate 4 ranks (+5), Craft (Writing) 4 ranks (+6), Listen 4 ranks (+5), Spot 4 ranks (+5), Sleight of Hand 6 ranks (+9)

Feats: Simple Weapons (Bonus), Personal Firearms (Bonus), Point Blank Shot, Improved Initiative, Defensive Martial Artist, Fast Draw

Talents: Savant (Investigate), Evasion

I'll give his history later...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Didn't realize the zombies were blocking the way to the church. Not that it matters, he might have to face them if he tried to go around anyway.

The Priest wanted to leave right away, mindful of being caught in the dark and that this young as-of-yet unnamed girl (the Priest never asked her name) might be in danger. But he's too intrigued now, with the dog and the bells! Besides, the girl's much safer now, being on her horse and all, she can stay out of range.

Hey Rhialto


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2005)

Looking pretty good Rhialto... 

Silent: Part of the fun. Sorry for the confusion..


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I'll wait for the duo to get to more civilized climes before bumping into them...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2005)

Could be you're in the church...


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

While I really should take this opportunity to cut down on the number of games I'm in, I'm really loathed to se this one fade away.

Krug? Silentspace? Rhialto?


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, my character hasn't even come on yet, so there's very little I can do...


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, bummer if it died before you even had a chance to post up. I was quite looking forward to meeting your character.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 13, 2005)

Krug's still around though. I hope he starts this again, it was a lot of fun


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

All three players in less than 3 hours. Looks like Krug still has an audience for this one.

*nudge*nudge*


----------



## Krug (Jun 14, 2005)

Give me a week. Work's been CRAZY. Sorry about that guys. 

Thanks that the interest is still there!


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Krug

I just wanted to ask if you still wanted to keep this game going. I must admit I have a real fondness for the character of Jianna, and would really like to see how things play out (especially the half-celestial aspect). But its been a while.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2005)

I have just re-read the ic thread. God it was fun. _The Priest_ was the perfect counterpoint. Jianna just seemed to evolve effortlessly.

thotd


----------

